# Evaporative Cooler



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Anybody using an evaporative cooler in lieu of real a/c? Comments? Recommendations for brand/model/source?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Most people are using heat pumps. LG,Samsung,Daniken etc are the better known brands. You'll see them in hotel rooms,offices etc. Flip a switch and they provide heat. This time of year all the major electronics shops and more will have stacks of them for sale.

I've been looking at this website to get a feel for what's available.

https://www.caldaiemurali.it/climatizzatori.html/

But other than the nice website no idea if they're any good.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Over on another thread in the France forum the subject of "swamp coolers" came up, They seem to be being promoted like crazy (at least here in France) this summer, but those who have used them caution that they cool by adding moisture to the air. So if you're looking to escape humid heat, they're probably not a great idea. (Also if you're in an area subject to mold and mildew.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

PauloPievese said:


> Anybody using an evaporative cooler in lieu of real a/c? Comments? Recommendations for brand/model/source?


As I'm sure you are aware, evaporative coolers only work well when there is low relative humidity. Given how humid it has been in Central Italy for the last month or so I can't see one doing much good round here! Maybe down south it might be different.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

PauloPievese said:


> Anybody using an evaporative cooler in lieu of real a/c? Comments? Recommendations for brand/model/source?


I use one... meh... is probably the best review I can give for it.

Its only a small "personal space" one. Its doing the job but I wouldnt exactly rave about it. Put some ice in front of a standard fan its the same thing really.

Kenzo


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I use heat pumps but ordered two coolers yesterday from QVC. On sale as the special of the day. I will use in my bathroom while putting on make-up in the evening. Abruzzo by the sea has been and still is very pleasant with high temps of 82 to 85 and low humidity.


----------

